# Newbie (st1000)



## Taleismin (2/4/13)

Guys it's probably been said before but I am new so any advice would be great. I am looking at the st1000 as it is a cheap option, but I'm not 100% sure how they work. I have a fridge/ freezer combo that I want to use the fridge section for a fermenting chamber. If I buy a st1000 will that control the temp by itself or do I need a heater to go with it? I think I have read you just plug the fridge into the st1000 set the temp and your away? Can someone tell me if I need anything else to make the st1000 control the temp in my fridge for fermentation. Once again cheers.


----------



## Rodolphe01 (3/4/13)

stc-1000 essentially sits between the wall socket and the fridge, it turns the mains power to the fridge on/off as per your set temperature. It is all you need to control the temp of your ferment in the fridge, provided you are looking to to cool it down. stc-1000 can also heat, for that you would need a heater, just plug in a heater into the right socket and it again turns it on/off as appropriate.


----------



## Taleismin (3/4/13)

Thank you are all temp control units the same or do any have a heating element? Can anyone recommend a unit other than the stc1000


----------



## wbosher (3/4/13)

None have a heating element that I know of. I plug my heat belt into the "heat" socket and just sit it inside the fridge. I really don't think you'll get much better then the stc-1000 for the price, and so simple to use.


----------



## sponge (3/4/13)

Make sure to get a licensed electrician to wire it up for you if you are not confident/qualified in doing so.

240VAC is not something to be playing around with.


----------



## Taleismin (3/4/13)

Thanks a bunch guys.


----------

